# Brake noise



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

My right front rotor was cracked so I replaced both front rotors with PowerSlot Slotted rotors. Anyway... you know that annoying sound you get when your rotor is cracked? After changing the rotors and pads I STILL have that noise. What did I overlook? It's on the same side and everything. I only get it during normal braking, if I slam on the brakes I will not get the noise. I'm a little lost on what to do here because I'm not to knowledgeable about brakes...yet.


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Have you checked your rear brakes? I had a similar problem on a car with drum brakes in the rear. The noise was coming from a cracked drum shoe that had only 13,000 miles on it.


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

make sure you greased up all the proper slides on the calipers and make sure you've got the right metal shims and everything on the back of the pads. if you got drums pop em off and check for brake dust build up. spray it down with brake cleaner and take some sand paper to the drum pads and inside where they touch. any where you see brake dust thats potential noise. also you might want to take a wire wheel and clean up any spot on the caliper where the pads slide and grease any place you can tell there was metal on metal contact.


----------



## 93*SE-R (Nov 19, 2005)

If it's a "thump...thump....thump...." while braking, it might be the rear drums as already mentioned. Pull up on the E-Brake instead of hitting the brake pedal and see if you can reproduce it. The drum can make noise without being cracked. A quick check is to swap the rear drums side to side and see if it goes away. If it does, you'll need to shop for a set of drums. Don't be fooled thinking it's fixed... it's just a temporary fix. 

It'll come back....


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

It's a 98 SE-R... it's 4 disc brake. Also it _can't_ be the back ones. The calipers are frozen so it's impossible for them to make the noise.

Also... there are no shims on the back of the pads. They didn't come with any and there weren't any on the previous ones.

I'm starting to wonder if it's the slots in the rotor causing the sound because I believe that is the side I have a broken wheel stud on. So maybe it's not sitting straight.

Thanks for trying to help though, guys!


----------

